# AZD TC Primary HV interlock issue



## Nightlight (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,

This is our ongoing saga trying to get this damn van to work.

We have found that the Primary HVIL should have 12V on it but we don't, and AZD diagnostics says the primary HV interlock is *off* whilst the secondary is *on*

The VCU pin C232S-H4 is the start of the interlock with VCU pin C231S-F1 being the end. 

The wiring is fine between these two connectors but there is no 12V on it.

I'm trying to figure out if something is stopping the VCU from enabling the output on C232S-H4 (it must be controllable or why use the VCU?) or if we have a faulty VCU.

Anybody got any suggestions?

Onwards and upwards!!

I've also posted this in the EVTV forums.

Nightlight... Ohh I've attached a datasheet for the HV discharge Unit if anyone needs.


----------

